# Venison poppers



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I put some venison jalepeno poppers on the grill tonight. Here are a few details of how I did it.

Ingredients:
-Venison Backstrap. Butterflied and pounded thin with meat hammer.
-Venison Marinade (italian dressing, worchester, red wine vinegar, soy sauce, black pepper)
-Jalepeno Peppers. Cut in half, remove seeds and ribs
-Cream Cheese
-Bacon
-Gulf shrimp (to minimize prep work, I bought the frozen shrimp at the store)

Instructions:
Pound venison flat. Soak in marinade a few hours. Cut Jalepenos in half and remove seeds and ribs. Assemble popper by placing a strip of cream cheese inside jalepeno half. Then put a layer of shrimp. Wrap pepper with venison that was pounded thin. Wrap venison with bacon. Insert popper onto skewer.

Have hot mesquite coals ready for grilling. Cook until bacon is cooked.



















\




















I dont have any after pics.. once they came off the grill, there wasnt any time or interest in snapping pics.. trust me, they looked and tasted good.

-Cutter


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds very good, but you always need an "after" pic!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Looks great to me!


Charles Helm said:


> Sounds very good, but you always need an "after" pic!


Oh yeah! Gotta have the after pics. You never know if ya burned um or not. lol
--Hop


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

nice pics, always thinking of ways to cook venison.


----------

